# Pet Peeves



## andyg

Here's a pet peeve of mine:

Using the word Asian to mean East Asian.

Siberia, Singapore, and Syria are all in Asia, but "Asian" usually refers to East Asia only. What are your pet peeves?


----------



## salliem

My pet peeve is people who are ALWAYS late .


----------



## free rider

Andy, I agree with you. That came up in a discussion last night during a class I'm taking. India? But that's not in Asia at all.


----------



## mezzaluna

Free Rider, isn't it considered _South_ Asia??

In the culinary world my pet peeve is the mis-use of terms like "coulis" and "roasted".

Otherwise, I'd agree with Sallie about the punctually impaired and add to that people who never acknowledge gifts with a simple note. My niece thought she had a year to send us a thank you note for a wedding check! I explained that gift-givers have a year to send a gift, but a thank you note should be sent within three months of the wedding. Sheesh!


----------



## botanique

LOL another one of these -- great release of frustration 

- not cleaning the lint catcher in the dryer
- leaving a prep area filthy and not cleaning up spilled olives and juice in the cooler! You can guess what I did when I got to work yesterday.... 
- customers who complain about a dish for a rediculous reason, then deny about complaining when you confront them.

Ahhh, we can't please everyone, can we....

Cheers! S


----------



## free rider

Mezzaluna, I was faced with a group of people who insisted that Indians could not be considered Asians.  I guess that means India is not in Asia.


----------



## bughut

Dropping off a buffet lunch for a departmental training session/Board meeting. going back to pick up the dishes, only to find they're not where you left them. everyones gone off to their respective offices with a doggy dish.
You'll find your stuff eventually. Weeks later. Having been put through the dish washer (it wasnt supposed to have been)
I lose a lot of dishes/platters this way. Dont want to use disposables. Wish i could find a way of catering these events (as they are our main business) without the losses. Any ideas??


----------



## botanique

Bug -- when I used to cater business meetings etc. we would leave containers of various sizes for solids and liquids with a small and tactful note offering the receptacles for their "doggy" convenience  

Cheers! Stevie


----------



## nowiamone

My pet peeve of the moment......... 

Everytime there is a rise in the cost of postage, the US Postal service issues stamps that say "First Class" and they don't have a $/value printed on them.
And from the same period they may have printed two or three versions. 

So months later when you stamp a letter, you don't know how much postage you are putting on the letter. You either risk having it returned to you or you put two stamps on it just to get it in the mail, which means $.70 +/- to mail a letter. 

Really now, is it to much to ask that they print the value of the stamp on it??

No wonder Fed. Ex is so successful. Just think how arrogant the post office would be if we didn't have UPS, Fed Ex!!!


----------



## shroomgirl

a couple of weeks ago I took in my stamp box and had the post guy tell me their value.....ugh.


----------



## angrybob

If it helps anyone, this is the link on the USPS website about the values of nondenominated stamps. QSG 604a Basic Standards for All Mailing Services - Nondenominated Postage. If I messed up attaching this link , go to USPS - The United States Postal Service (U.S. Postal Service) search for nondenominted stamps.


----------



## headless chicken

Last second changes and at work, there are departments that are notorious for doing this. 

We did a 400 person breakfast catering. Nothing fancy, just a croissant per person, coffee and tea, and about 25 cases of water. After delivering, we needed an extra coffee pot for another 100, extra 100 croissants that we couldn't get now because we ordered them, and another 5 cases of water. This was all an outside catering and the taxi bill came up higher then what the client was willing to pay. On top of that, they had the audacity to ask if we could give them a break on the cost of the croissants. Again, it was ordered from a supplier since we couldn't handle such large numbers and what we charged them was what we paid for them. Anyone got a 4" long rope with a noose on the end?


----------



## kuan

My pet peeve is agressive driving and people who can't seem to take a few seconds out of their lives for whatever reason. That and negative attitudes.


----------



## andyg

Jeez! I hate it when the customer asks for maintenance on their equipment and you get there and it's not working at all and they want you to fix it as part of the maintenance price. Kind of the same deal. Sucks! Plus i have another customer to get to in a certain time frame.


----------



## headless chicken

As much as I too hate aggressive drivers, I also hate stupid people on the streets in general. Just the other day, I'm 5secs away from a car making a left and the right lane is totally clear so I switch over. There was a father and son combo just standing in the middle of the right hand lane when its green for me talking about god knows what. I slow thinking they'll move on their own, I mean how stupid can they really be...apparently very because it took 2 honks after I stopped right in front of them to get them out of the way. Then there was the lost Chinese driver doing 10kmph, an idiot overtaking a vehicle by crossing into oncoming traffic narrowly missing me, and kids playing on skate board ramps in the middle of the street and not moving the ramp when I'm passing by. God I love city driving, never a dull moment.


----------



## shel

People who make a recipe for the first time, change the ingredients and proportions, and then complain that the recipe is "no good" or that the results were poor.

Shel


----------



## anneke

I guess it's like calling Canadians "Americans". Big no-no!


----------



## shel

But Canadians are Americans - North Americans. Why is it a "no-no" to call an American and American? Are you suggesting that "American" means, or refers to, those people from the United States?

Shel


----------



## andyg

What about people who pass you only to pull in front of you and brake hard for their right turn. grrr


----------



## andyg

There are at least some people in South America who call themselves Americans, so I have heard.


----------



## anneke

Shell, we're a small country. We've always had an identity crisis. There are a lot of Americans who think Toronto is in the US. Maybe there's a bit of resentment that the US took the name of the entire continent for their people. I don't know exactly what it is. "North Americans" is ok though.


----------



## jock

my pet peeve is people who write without proper punctuation and spacing and use of capital letters at the beginning of a sentence.also people who use texting shorthand when communicating in non texting situations like e-mails and posting on boards like this etc. things like how r u. i can see using that on a cell phone where it costs money but it should never be used otherwise.

Jock


----------



## andyg

Hee hee you are your own pet peeve


----------



## harpua

Many of my friends leave their lights/music on in their house when they lock their door on our way out. I suppose I should say something.. but it's their house  Bugs the crap out of me.


----------



## deltadoc

I can't stand people who are brain-dead and yet go out in their cars and get in my way. They should stay at home! 

doc


----------



## shel

A lot of people do that for security reasons. Seems reasonable to me. Not a whole lot different that having lights on timers. Many police departments suggest leaving lights, TV, or radio on when no one's at home, and are often quite specific about which lights in what part of the house.

Shel


----------



## shel

You seem to be using the term "Americans" to mean the United States of America, or just the United States for short. The entire western hemisphere is sometimes called "the Americas," and includes many countries, even Canada.

BTW, I know that Toronto isn't in the US. It's part of Mexico <LOL>

Shel


----------



## anneke

When the president says "My fellow Americans", he's not referring to Canadians.


----------



## free rider

That's actually a pretty good security system. Less likely to get burgled if you leave lights and music on.


----------



## free rider

That particular president was referring to "gullible voters", I think.


----------



## shel

True enough ... BTW, I agree that there's a certain hubris amongst politicians and masny citizens of the US. Many seem to feel that the US is the center of the world ...

Shel


----------



## deltadoc

Wasn't Toronto kimosabe's sidekick in the Lone Ranger?

doc


----------



## bughut

We were told by the police, ( after we'd been burgled) along with lots of other precautionary advice, that leaving the bathroom light on all night lets potential burglars think someones up using the loo and they move on. So I fitted low energy bulbs and feel much more secure at night.


----------



## quinn01

Well I would say that they are right to call themselves Americans if they arent from the US because we are in America just North America. 

We should be calling ourselves United Statesions but who would ever say that. 

USAians
or maybe
United Americans. Ohh i like the sound of that one. haha I think im going to start using that.


----------



## andyg

Right on Quinn lol

What else would we call ourselves? Americans for lack of anything better

Maybe USA dweller

Our country's name simply doesn't give us a better alternative 

Maybe the Untied Americans of one of the 50 States. (Not a typo, untied)


----------



## deltadoc

Isn't Mexico officially called "The United States of Mexico"?

doc


----------



## chefraz

this was great ... I love my computer, It can answer all Questions if you ask it right ,or search for the answer. I google all my questions that I can not answer my self.. say that I wanted to know why people have pet peeves or "India" this link is from the CIA https://www.cia.gov/library/publicat...k/geos/in.html

An Introduction to India

this one is the best
The Morning News - Culinary Pet Peeves by Rosecrans Baldwin


----------



## petitgourmet

* people who zoom up on you, cut you off, then proceed to slow WAY down. 

* when people practice what I consider to be "private" personal grooming habits on the subway or other public transit. Things like toe nail/finger nail trimming, picking of skin issues etc. VERY GROSS and YES, I have actually seem someone trimming their toe nails on the public bus. 

*people who interrupt a conversation, take it over, and then never stop talking. 

*those who manipulate nice people. 

*when someone won't stop talking to you when you're reading a book. 

* (this one is silly) however....people who don't know me very well who use my first name repeatedly in a conversation. "As I was saying, Katie... Well, Katie...." For some reason it comes across as being condescending. 

*when the person behind you in the check out queue is so close to you you can feel their breath on your neck and their stomach is rubbing on your back. It's rude! 

* people who won't stop talking loudly on their bloody cell. 

Boy, that felt good to get that out!


----------



## free rider

The top one is a memory device. The more often you say the name when you don't yet know the person, the more likely you are to remember their name the next time you see them. I don't use this memory device and I'm terrible at remembering peoples' names.

That second... I had some fat dude behind me in the airport and it wasn't his breath I could feel, but his fat stomach bumping into me. I asked him to stop and he just said, "You're in America. Get used to it."


----------



## free rider

Yes, but in Spanish.  Los Estados Unidos Mexicanos.


----------



## free rider

Who would ever say that? The Mexicans. They refer to "Americans" as estadounidenses.


----------



## mezzaluna

Another pet peeve: people who can't carry on a conversation if they weren't allowed to use the words "I", "me", "my" or "mine". In other words, every conversation is about them; no matter what topic you bring up, they bring it back to THEM.


----------



## anneke

There's a story there, isn't there Mezz?...


----------



## kcz

My (latest) pet peeve is calling the 800 number of any bank, phone company, Dell's service dept, just pick one, and getting their automated phone system. Invariably, the first request is "Push 1 if you want to continue in English." After 15 more levels of the automated system, you get transferred to some dept where you're on hold forever. Then when a human being finally answers, he's in Pakistan and doesn't speak English. So why was I asked to "Push 1" in the first place???


----------



## mezzaluna

Yes, Anneke, indeed there is!


----------



## shroomgirl

people who plead poverty to repair people or renters, then proceed to spend significant fundage on visual fluff or on their comfort items.....just something about it grates me. 

Being asked to reduce price for someone who has the means to pay.....

It's all very different than requesting a menu at a certain price point or within a certain budget.....rather than getting rates/menus and trying to get it for less.....Just infuriates me.


----------



## free rider

My mother did something like that to me. She called me asking for money... $200 to be exact. I had the feeling she didn't really need it, so I refused. I felt awful for two days, guilty as anything, tortured myself for having refused her request. Then she called all chipper; told me she had just bought a new fax machine for home. (yes, it was a long time ago when fax machines were expensive and the in-thing)


----------



## cookielady

People who ride escalators all the way to the end and don't start walking until the very last minute. Or get off the escalator and just stand there looking around. 

Can you tell I use mass transit to get to work?


----------



## cookielady

Amen to these two, petitgourmet. The nail clipping one, especially. It's not just the fact that they can't really control where the nail fragment goes, but that sound just drives me crazy as well!


----------



## free rider

You need a London experience.  They have all sorts of escalator etiquette to follow, including standing to the right so that people walking can pass you easily.


----------



## shel

Frequently - all too frequently - people write "alot" to mean "a lot". It drives me crazy - I just want to throttle the writer <sigh> See alot

Shel


----------



## andyg

Allot some slack for those who make that mistake lol

Apostrophes are messed up all the time. I wish it didn't bother me. Prime steak's on sale and todays the last day.


----------



## tasty thoughts

I am a self-proclaimed grammar nut. Seeing misspellings and punctuation errors drive me crazy. I recently saw a sign saying, "Hay! Want coffee?" I didn't know that inanimate objects liked to drink.


----------



## botanique

No hypocrisy intended  but individuals who complain, or find fault in everything. You could be having a terrific day, start talking about a fabulous new project, a delightful dream, positive results, or a new delectable dish then SMACK -- rain on the parade, party poop, wet blanket, throwing darts, "have to be critical just because I can" attitude, need to try to make me feel incompetent because of an apendage insecurity.... Argh! Its not my fault they have a stick in their patooty.... Wow, did I just type that? LOL :lol: Thanks, that felt good.

Darn I like this crowd


----------



## bigboydan

Bad breath.


----------



## oldschool1982

Being ignored.


----------



## goose

Internet grammar drives me crazy. The "r u" for "are you" and the like, but what really kills me is plain grammar mistakes that people type out all the time, not only on message boards, but in emails (business emails included). Here are just some examples, including some that I have seen from my higher-ups at my day job (these are supposed to be educated people...wow!)

* The misuse of "then" for "than":

Incorrect: "This idea is better *then* that one."
Correct: "This idea is better *than* that one."

*The misuse of "there" for "their"

Incorrect: "This is *there* table."
Correct: "This is *their* table."

*The misuse of "<proper name> and I" - this is my biggest pet peeve, and grates on my nerves like nothing else...

Incorrect: "Do you want to come to the store with *Carlos and I*?"
Correct: "Do you want to come to the store with *Carlos and me*?"
Also Correct: "*Carlos and I* are going to the store, would you like to come with us?"

Boy, when I hear that last one misused, it makes me want to punch babies!


----------



## andyg

plz dont uz bad languge hear


----------



## shel

Care to look at the first sentence again?

shel


----------



## andyg

Yes Shel, that was an on-purpose example of what irritates me.


----------



## ramon

Internet grammar drives me crazy. I have been instant messaging, posting on forums and emailing for years but I still haven't picked up the "chat room" lingo because it just doesn't interest me. I still try to write on the Internet like I would on paper.


----------



## andyg

I admit that I'm guilty of chat room grammar, to an extent. I chat a lot at different sites, and I don't want to come across as stuffy there, since I do have fun. However, I have pretty good writing skills and I appreciate that people here are a lot more literate than at other sites.


----------



## shel

Hopelessly outdated web sites - we've all encountered those that haven't been updated in years.

shel


----------



## doodle

I did a quick search & I do not believe these peeves - My peeves - have been covered yet and so I find it "necessary" to share them with you

1. people who eat the food in their grocery cart as they shop - you know, a banana or two, handfulls of grapes or cherries or just about anything that should have been weighed first 

2. so many people now a days say " I seen him do such and such" or "I seen that the other day" -- I will be the first to admit I am not extremely proficient at either spelling or grammar but using seen instead of saw drives me insane

3. people who eat their food not only with their mouth open but they smack or chomp their lips at the same time as they chew-- it actually has caused me to lose my appetite 

doodle


----------



## tessa

on the openmouth loud eating thing 
some others for me are 
pushy rude people who push you aside to get what they want ( I encounter this regularly with some of the students in my class)

or 
waiting at a shop counter to be served, and having the serving person go to the person beside you while you have been waiting longer than them

or
crooked pictures hanging on walls , i just have to straighten them


----------



## chefelle

The one that gets me the most is signs for businesses that either contain HUGE grammatical or spelling errors. For example here is one out front of a garage in the town I live in:

4 Liscened Mechincs-Motor Vechael Inspetions

WHAT????? You have to be kidding me! I was actually kind of disappointed when they took the sign down because I lost my laugh for the day.


----------



## willie24

People (usually teenagers) who cross the street in front of my car and walk in slow motion as if there's no one coming down the street. Then they look at you almost daring you to run them over. I'd oblidge them but I don't think I'd care for prison food.


The phrase " They gave 110% ". Can't do it - not possible.


----------



## koukouvagia

Let me ax you - wouldn't you find these annoying too?

- The sound of nail clippers

- Whole strawberries used as decoration on a cake. Or any fruit for that matter.

- Coffee that has not been stirred - I can't drink it!

- Curling irons - Very 1990s

- Women who let their hair grow to unreasonable length and are too scared to cut it. It doesn't look good I'm sorry to say.

- Walking up to order fast food - I'll say "I want a number 2 with a coke" and they immediately ask "what kind of drink do you want with that?"

- Rappers that choose ridiculous names for themselves and then misspell them on purpose.

- When people use the word "nice." WHAT DOES IT MEAN!!!!

- People who can never say they're sorry.


----------



## jbd

Shows how effective that sign was at grabbing and holding your attention. Most of the incorrect spellings are done on purpose. One of my employers hung a sign upside down after it had been up for several weeks in the normal orientation. The number of calls we recieved after the sign was upside down was truly amazing.


----------



## chefelle

Jbd--you're right it did grab and hold my attention but it would NEVER get my business.


----------



## jbd

chefelle--I agree with you 100%. Any advertising or marketing tactic or strategy that grates on my nerves is a sure fire way to keep me from buying the product or service. Advertising people just don't seem to understand that concept.


----------



## teamfat

I'm an old fashioned fellow, and get annoyed with folks who use 'lite' and 'nite' as if those were real words. But English is a dynamic, living language, so I'm sure it won't be long before those words show up in dictionaries, if they haven't already.

Another grammar nit that annoys me, perhaps local to Utah, is use of the words 'win' and 'beat' - you win a game by beating your opponent. But a fair number of times I have heard people say something like 'He won me at checkers' instead of 'He beat me in a game of checkers'

Calm down, Mark, leave the Grammar Police outfit in the closet. Step away from the keyboard...

mjb.

_They're over there with their stuff._


----------



## shel

Like fingernails on a blackboard, the use of _"alot"_ drives me nuts.

Sometimes I'll use words like nite when on a BB or just trying to be cute or sarcastic ...

_"They got alot a there stuff in the truck."_

Thank goodness - maybe their moving ...


----------



## amazingrace

*People who ride escalators all the way to the end and don't start walking until the very last minute.*

You'll be old some day too.  Many people have 'balance issues' or vision problems. Getting on or off an escalator presents serious challenges, requiring a period of adjustment. I seldom take the escalator if there there is an elevator or stairs nearby.


----------



## amazingrace

People who put an " _*L *_" at the end of saw. "I *sawl *him do such & such" or "I *sawl* him the other day" .


----------



## amazingrace

India was in Asia when I went to school. But that was a long time ago. :look:

I did a search on the continents, and found a few interesting things. 

By most standards, the 7 continents are: Africa, Antartica, Asia, Australia, Europe, North America & South America.

However, in Europe they teach that North & South America are one continent instead of two, so there are 6 continents instead of 7. 

A few groups consider Europe and Asia to be one continent, stating they are one continuous land mass. 

Geographers use an Official Listing of Countries by Region, for ease of study. These regions are: Asia, Middle East & N. Africa, Europe, North America, Central America & the Caribbean, South America, Africa, and Australia & Oceana. 

In none of these is India separated from Asia.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Mapiva;238180
- The sound of nail clippers
- Rappers that choose ridiculous names for themselves and then misspell them on purpose.
[/quote said:


> I honestly, cannot. hear. nail clippers. When fiance does it, I have to leave the house....even if she is in the bathroom, door shut, fan and shower on...and I'm upstairs with the AC on I can still hear it.
> 
> I also hate misspelled titles/names/etc...where you substitute K for C like "Kustom" or Z like "Kustomz" ...not to the point where it's unbearable like nail clippers though....sometimes at work someone will click a pen and it will "sound" like nail clippers and the hair on the back of my neck stands up.
> 
> One time, when I used to commute to NYC for work everyday, I had a guy next to me on the train (crowded, standing room bodytobody) pull out nail clippers and start clipping his nails....there was almost a physical altercation and the train conductor had to ask me to more to another part of the train.....I came home and immediately sent my resume out to 100 places and in a month, i was working closer to home.


----------



## amazingrace

*Spitting.* It's disgusting. I absolutely hate to see it.  It's almost entirely a man thing. I have asked many people why men spit. The best answer so far is that men spit because they're not allowed to mark their territory the same way dogs do.


----------



## izbnso

Like a lot of Southern girls I grew up with a cutesy nickname that was totally unrelated to the name on my birth certificate. Very few people knew my "real" name, a whopping nine letters and four syllables long. 

Once I grew up and decided that I needed to have a moniker that wasn't so silly sounding I began going by my adult handle. It coincided with a lot of major life changes so the switch was, shall we say, emotionally profound.

Which is why I cringe when people, assuming a familiarity that doesn't exist, call be by the various shortened versions of my name that are out there. Old friends aren't allowed to use the childhood nick name, but Mom and Dad just can't break the habit, although they try.


----------



## koukouvagia

Wow that's even worse than me. My husband and I will literally get in a fight every time he has to use the nail clippers as I think that he is being insensitive by not taking every precaution necessary so that I don't hear it - i.e. wait until I'm gone!

As for the subway thing i don't understand why people do it. I don't get into altercations I just stand up and move to another car.

I'm a professional violinist by trade and the job demands to have short fingernails at all times. Naturally we all carry nail clippers in our cases so that we can immediately cut our nails on the job if necessary. I hate this more than anything else!


----------



## amazingrace

I grew up in a time when personal grooming was exactly that... _personal_. This included nail care, hair tweezing, and the other assorted functions people perform in order to be presentable in public. Call me old fashioned, but I still prefer it that way.

Other things that irritate me a great deal:

There is no discreet way to blow your nose at the dinner table. In consideration of others, one should ask to be excused and move out of hearshot. This is especially true if the person isn't happy to just have a good blow and be done with it, but must then also inspect the contents of the handkerchief before putting it back into the pocket or purse.

There is a woman I know who has false teeth. After eating, she does this thing whereby she loosens her lower plate with her tongue, then runs her tongue across her lower gums and inside the denture, I suppose to savor every bit of the tasty meal? In order to do this, however, her mouth is partially open, so anyone facing her at the table can see her false teeth tipped sideways,partway out her mouth.

Nose-picking...do people at stoplights really believes no one can see them?


----------



## 404chef

i simply deplore rhetorical questions, its just bakes my buns!!!!!


----------



## kuan

People who don't refill the pepper grinder. That irks me to no end.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

In restaurants. unless its a chain restaurant, I can't stand butter in the little packages. if I ever own a restaurant...I don't care if it bankrupts me, I'll never serve foil wrapped or little "take the top off with your finger nail" pre-packaged butter.


----------



## phatch

restaurant staff that sing Happy Birthday or some other awful song of similar intent to some poor embarrassed schmo.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

I have one exception to that. we frequent a French Thai (more thai) restaurant, and a VERY good one at that in NJ (origin thai). It's not wear a jacket upscale, but almost....and they do this about 10 times throughout the night....they play the song over speakers....its not the regular simple happy birthday, its "kicked up an asian notch" and you'll sing the song ALL night. 

but...I kinda like it. 

anywhere else. I loath it too.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

HAHAH actually this what they play over the speakers pretty much. its a LITTLE more lively though.

YouTube - Happy Birthday Thai Style

i'll see if I can find the "exact" version.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

HAHA THIS IS THE EXACT RESTAURANT

YouTube - Happy Birthday


----------



## phatch

It would have to be amazing to put up with that.

phil


----------



## jbd

I have so many peeves that none could be a pet peeve but this peeve really gets me---the cable news channels are loaded with "expert" panels that are going to "discuss" some issue that the cable media has determined is important. All that comes out of these "expert discussions" is three or four buffoons all trying to out talk each at the same time. Its just like being in a room full of three year olds that all want the same toy at the same time.


----------



## bazza

When I am being served by someone in a store who is having a conversation with a colleague the whole time.

When someone answers their phone constantly while I am trying to speak to them.

Cellphones in general irritate me they seem to have taken over a lot of poeple's lives.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

+1. and I'm FROM the "nintendo" generation.


----------



## irish foodie

lol. this is like the grumpy old women/grumpy old men thread. and i love it!

my grrrrs:

- server presenting food and saying 'enjoy'.

- anyone, no matter how much i love them, eating crunchy food - cereals, etc.

- lies.

- weak handshakes. i have a fairly tiny hand but i manage to shake with a bit of body! 

- diners treating the waiting staff in a way they would hate to be treated themselves.

- people invading 'my' space. we all have a space around us that is our own particular space and i loathe anyone standing so close to me that they invade that space (other than those invited to of course).

- people calling to my door.

- cats up on work tops.

- plastic/latex gloves on cafe staff when it is apparent the gloves are worn all day and not for any reason other than some health board has said they must be worn (these staff take money, write orders, wipe tops, all with the same gloves on!!!).

- cruelty to others or animals.

- lack of manners to anyone.

- servers wearing body sprays or perfume. i have very sensitive smell.

- in a restaurant when i am still eating and the staff are cleaning tables with a revolting smelly spray (sterilising spray i think they call it!).

- leaving the lid up on the loo.

i'll stop to draw breath now. but believe me, i could go on.

and on.

and apologies to the previous poster here who said about lack of capitals at the start of a sentence. of course i know that is correct. however, since i started using email and the internet eons ago, for some reason i have used lower case all the way throught. and yes, i can type in real life and yes, when typing in real life i use capitals but hey, i rebel on the net! :lol:


----------



## koukouvagia

I can't tell you how much that bothers me as well. When I play in orchestras it's usually in the contract that nobody wears perfume or scented lotions on stage but people break this rule constantly and I have to be the nagger. I tell everyone I'm allergic but seriously it does make me feel ill.


----------



## just jim

+1 on the perfumes.
I really despise it at when I order a cafe mocha to go, and the barista puts the lid on with her perfumed hands.
Not only do I get the displeasure af smelling it, I get to taste it as well.
Ugh.


----------



## irish foodie

another gripe i have is servers (i'm not sure i like that word but instead of going waiter waitress it is shorter). anyway. servers looking at their watches. i start to feel we really should drink and eat up and get out of there coz we're holding them back from a party/club/meeting. when i owned a restaurant i banned all staff at front of house from wearing watches simply because people do innocently look at their watch as a matter of habit but i didn't want our guest to feel they were being hurried along.


----------



## madbakerwoman

-I hate hate HATE when the toilet paper comes out the back of the roll instead of the front

-It drives me insane trying to cook with my sisters. they seem determined to drive me insane with their cooking methods, and they succeed usually.

-When its so hot outside you can barely walk 5 feet without breaking into a sweat (california weather..bleh)

-The word 'chipper' makes me want to scream and run in the other direction while pulling my hair out. it was hard enough writing it. *shudders*

-Skinny boys. they make me afraid that if i hug them they will shatter into a million pieces. stop being skeletons! be manly men! :lol:

-going to the refrigerator, pulling out your favorite leftover for lunch, then realizing in horror that it's covered in mold. green, gray, blue, fuzzy fuzzy mold. Mold is my enemy and I will destroy it at all costs when it's trying to take over my food.


----------



## 404chef

cant stand when people misspell written words ESPECIALLY when it effects the message that you are attempting to relay 

oh yeah LOL and I cant stand when the contents of my purse fall all out in the interior of my car as I am speeding around town LOL :lol:


----------



## maryb

If you had a kitten in the house you would know why the toilet paper is in there backwards :lol: when they spin the roll with their paws it doesn't unroll all over the floor. And once on the floor it gets spread all over the house :lol:


----------



## shel

And why are you messing with your purse when you're driving? And why are you speeding?


----------



## tessa

women can multitask dont ya know shel :lol:


----------



## amazingrace

Boy, am I with you on that !! A few weeks ago, before school had started, and the weather was still very warm, DH and I rounded the corner on the way to our daughter's house. There were 2 sweet little girls running a 'lemonade stand' with their parents' help... not the real thing, but so what? We stopped, paid the 75 cents, and continued on our way. I went to take a sip, and drew up short... I said 'I can't drink this' but I didn't say why... hubby, who has no sympathy for what he perceives as my 'imagination' said 'give it to me, then'. He had it almost to his lips, and stopped. '****, what is in this? It smells like perfume!!' Aparently, the plastic cups had been stored in the mommy's cosmetic closet. bad, bad, bad.


----------



## 404chef

actually i was referring to the concept that my purse is sitting on the passenger seat. when im driving on the [local highways] and maybe hit an exit or something the contents topple about ???????


----------



## teamfat

Cooks who don't know the difference between the verb 'marinate' and the noun 'marinade'

mjb.


----------



## 404chef

im going to have to concur to the millionth power and i hope my friends have realized that i will NOT be a slave to my cell phone! what an intrusion, i have a love hate relationship with cell phones.


----------



## vera bradley

Nothing comes to mind and that surprises me!

I don't seem to be peeved as often as I was in the past. I think maybe I've mellowed over the years.

Vera: the Not-so-grumpy-anymore Old Woman. 

_EDIT:_ Okay, got one! I'm peeved by my own typos!


----------



## vmaxkevin

That's funny. I do that. It's for security. It's especially effective if you can leave a car in the driveway...


----------



## vmaxkevin

People that spell judgment incorrectly. It's judgment, not judgement! Thank you.


----------



## tandac

I've worked in Hotels for years. In every one, except one, the management insisted the Front Office recommend guests to the restaurant. The problem is, the Chef is feeding the staff meals that he/she would never touch. If your staff isn't bringing visiting relatives to your restaurant to eat, you have serious problems.


----------

